# Diver Watch Spending Obsession Solved



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi there,

Perhaps the solution to the dreaded Diver's watch and general watch buying problem is

perhaps Salvage DIVING














top salvage diver's can earn














Â£1000 per day.

Now that's an incentive to half drown and half gulp seawater.

Jason wha ya reckon m8??

Bry


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I reckon the reason that they earn so much money is cos its a shitty dangerous job







Respect to them but its not for me


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Diver's rock, they do the job and do it by the numbers. Like all professionals do.









Professionalism is a vocation, the wage becomes irrelevant to true professionals.

Many"professional's" earn minimum wage.









Many don't have a decent watch.

Perspective is important when talking about this subject.


----------

